# Waymo’s excruciatingly gradual launch process, explained



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/10/waymos-excruciatingly-gradual-launch-process-explained/

This is probably the best article on Waymo's joke of a supposed sdc program.

It states how they always announce supposed new things months or years after they launched it. Clearly they don't want reporters recording what they are doing or paying attention to it so they can make claims without substantiation.

The best part is how...



> "you have to be one of Waymo's hand-picked early riders and agree to *strict non-disclosure rules*."


They don't want anyone talking about how these things don't work.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

In SDV development , *beta* mode is the second phase of software testing in which a sampling of the intended audience tries the product out.

Tomorrow I'll explain proper flossing

Yawn


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Seven77 said:


> In SDV development , *beta* mode is the second phase of software testing in which a sampling of the intended audience tries the product out.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll explain proper flossing
> 
> Yawn


 Hey have you learned yet how much revenue Amazon Web services produces for the company?

And while Waymo's ultimate goal is to have paid rides be fully driverless, today's paid rides still have safety drivers.

It's such a farce


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Waymos parent company GOOGLE
is being Sued AND Investigated by EVERYONE IN THE UNIVERSE !
They should Really tread Lightly.
Anti trust is about to TEAR INTO THEM.

One European suit may cost them 10% of their annual earnings 

They are in WAYMO trouble than Uber !

And its only just Beginning . . .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> They don't want anyone talking about how these things don't work.


They're leaving that to us!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Seven77 said:


> In SDV development , *beta* mode is the second phase of software testing in which a sampling of the intended audience tries the product out.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll explain proper flossing
> 
> Yawn


lol they been beta testing for years and still there isn't a single video over 15 minutes of these death traps anywhere

if they worked like they make it appear there would be videos everywhere

but they're just gonna keep it on the down low because they work so well lmao

when you got video you can teach us how to floss....til then you're all talk no cock

and the funniest thing is you gotta pay for the false advertising, the engineers, the human driver, the ride itself lmao while human drivers provide an almost perfect service compared to the millions of rides every day lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Waymos parent company GOOGLE
> is being Sued AND Investigated by EVERYONE IN THE UNIVERSE !
> They should Really tread Lightly.
> Anti trust is about to TEAR INTO THEM.
> ...


One example?

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...response-sexual-misconduct-claims/1843198002/

Google employees worldwide staging walkout to protest response to sexual misconduct claims


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> if they worked like they make it appear there would be videos everywhere
> 
> but they're just gonna keep it on the down low because they work so well lmao
> 
> ...


If they really worked well they would be expanding in Phoenix.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol they been beta testing for years and still there isn't a single video over 15 minutes of these death traps anywhere
> 
> if they worked like they make it appear there would be videos everywhere
> 
> ...


Advertising? I think Waymo's advertising plan is to unleash the Tomato on UP

it didn't seem to work out well.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Notice how the Tomato doesn’t interact with me anymore? I scared the bejesus outta him.

Plus I’m sure his bosses told him that debating me would not be good for their cause.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Notice how the Tomato doesn't interact with me anymore? I scared the bejesus outta him.
> 
> Plus I'm sure his bosses told him that debating me would not be good for their cause.


I think he and his merry band of sock puppets have mostly vanished into the ether but it was sure fun while it lasted!!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I think he and his merry band of sock puppets have mostly vanished into the ether but it was sure fun while it lasted!!


Oh no he's still here. He has three screen names now: Seven77 Kobayashi Maru and Mile highmile645i

how do I know this? Because all three write exactly the same way as the Tomato


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I think he and his merry band of sock puppets have mostly vanished into the ether but it was sure fun while it lasted!!


It's definitely a lot better now since the forum became a veritable snoozefest. Much more relaxing.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> It's definitely a lot better now since the forum became a veritable snoozefest. Much more relaxing.


SDCs are as exciting as the Segway.

By nature they are a snooze fest.

The Tomato was manufacturing drama


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> SDCs are as exciting as the Segway.
> 
> By nature they are a snooze fest.
> 
> The Tomato was manufacturing drama


Ignore the trolls


----------



## Linux Geek (Jul 1, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> It's definitely a lot better now since the forum became a veritable snoozefest. Much more relaxing.


The usual suspects will be launching a hype barrage today. There's news from Reuters today that Waymo will finally open up an (extremely limited) paying service in Chandler.

By extremely limited I mean the initial customers will be from the early rider program, highly geofenced to the Chandler, AZ area, etc. Won't stop the cheerleaders from proclaiming all the high income earning Uber/Lyft jobs are doomed in the near future.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Linux Geek said:


> The usual suspects will be launching a hype barrage today. There's news from Reuters today that Waymo will finally open up an (extremely limited) paying service in Chandler.
> 
> By extremely limited I mean the initial customers will be from the early rider program, highly geofenced to the Chandler, AZ area, etc. Won't stop the cheerleaders from proclaiming all the high income earning Uber/Lyft jobs are doomed in the near future.


LOL!

my prediction?

Waymo: ok you like all those free rides we gave you last year? Well, times up. Now you gotta pay.
Early Rider: yeah you know I'll just have my mom take me thanks


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Linux Geek said:


> The usual suspects will be launching a hype barrage today. There's news from Reuters today that Waymo will finally open up an (extremely limited) paying service in Chandler.
> 
> By extremely limited I mean the initial customers will be from the early rider program, highly geofenced to the Chandler, AZ area, etc. Won't stop the cheerleaders from proclaiming all the high income earning Uber/Lyft jobs are doomed in the near future.


There's a Bloomberg article that says Waymo'll be launching the first part of December. This is the part I found most interesting:

"The customers who move to the new service will be released from their non-disclosure agreements, which means they'll be free to talk about it, snap selfies, and take friends or even members of the media along for rides." ​


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> Ignore the trolls


You can't quit me Tomato

I'm your brokeback robo taxi


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Linux Geek said:


> The usual suspects will be launching a hype barrage today. There's news from Reuters today that Waymo will finally open up an (extremely limited) paying service in Chandler


lol ya they been opening that up for 10 years now


----------

